#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Koma, Depression und Haus weg >

## humpa

Guten morgen, 
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Aber  ich versuche es einfach mal.
Mein Freund wurde am 28.7.08 ins Koma versetzt, da er eine starke Lungenentzündung hatte und Gehirnbluten. Das war alles verdammt knapp , sagten mir die Ärzte.
Nach 10 Tagen wurde er dann langsam wieder rausgeholt und bis vor einer Woche war er trotzdem noch in einem Schlafzustand, da ihm immer wieder das Teil im Hals zu schaffen machte. Hierzu meine erste Frage. :-) 
Vergiß0t man teilweise was , wenn man ins Koma verlegt wurde?
er fragte mich gestern nach meien namen und ich fragte ob er das im ernst meinte, welches er bejahte.
nun zu dem Teil, wo ich mir eigentlich sicher bin das er hierher gehört :-)
ich wußte ja schon bevor er ins koma fiel, das er depressiv war. er hatte 2 jahre keine post geöffnet und auch keinerlei raten mehr fürs Haus bezahlt. 
Zu dem war er auch nicht Krankenversichert, weshalb er auch am anfang nicht ins Krankenhaus wollte.
Nun habe ich mir erlaubt, die gesamte Post zu öffnen. Habe das Haus vor der Zwangsversteigerung retten können, ihn neu Krankenversichert und auch den Unterhalt seiner nochfrau habe ich gekürzt.
Habe mit demKH geredet das wir ratenzahlung machen können und auch mit Reha selbeiges vereinbart.
es ist nicht so, das ich ein Danke ahben will, ich habe viel mehr ein Problem damit, ob er das alles so wollte. Laut Ärzte darf ich ihm noch nichts erzählen, was alles gemacht wurde, denn ich habe ihm einen neuen Kredit besorgt und acuh zu 98 % ein neues haus, da dieses hier verkauft werden muß. 
nur mir geht immer durch den kopf, wie er das wohl findet und ob er mich dann zum teufel jegt? denn immerhin bin ich ohne ihn zu fragen losgerannt und habe gemacht. ich bin tief in seine Privatsphäre eingedrungen und ich weiß nicht, was ein Stark depressiver dazu sagt.
wie bringe ich ihm das alles bei? jetzt wo ich auch noch bedenekn muß, das er vielleicht einen teil seinen lebens vergessen hat?
versteht ihr mein Problem und damit auch meine gedankengänge? 
liebe grüße  
Humpa

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Humpa, 
Du stehst ja einer Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Problemen gegenüber. Scheinst aber ein Mensch zu sein, der handelt und Probleme aktiv angeht. Dies ist erst mal gut. 
Zu Deiner Frage: 
" Vergiß0t man teilweise was , wenn man ins Koma verlegt wurde?"
Der medizinische Fachausdruck für das Vergessen ist Amnesie. Ich denke, dass die Gehirnblutung Deines Freundes damit in Zusammenhang stehen könnte. Manchmal kommt die Erinnerung wieder, manchmal bleibt sie aber auch verschüttet. Vielleicht können die behandelnden Ärzte Dir da nähere Auskünfte darüber geben.
Zur Depression Deines Freundes. Gab es noch mehr Anzeichen einer Depression als die ungeöffnete Post?
Menschen die sich in einer scheinbar ausweglosen Lage befinden, neigen schon mal dazu den Kopf sozusagen in den Sand zu stecken. Könnte sein, dass sich Dein Freund finanziell gesehen in einer solchen Lage befunden hat und deshalb die Post ignoriert hat. Schwerwiegende finanzielle Probleme schlagen aber auch aufs Gemüt, da sie mit Existenzängsten verbunden sind.
Nun einmal zur Krankenversicherung. Du schreibst Dein Freund war nicht krankenversichert, also war er wohl selbständig. In dem Moment, wo er ins Krankenhaus kam, hatte er dann ja keinerlei Einnahmequelle mehr und müßte eigentlich sozialhilfeberechtigt sein. Dass er diesbezüglich keine Anträge stellen konnte ist selbstredend. Ob tatsächlich die Anspruchsgrundlagen für Harz IV vorlagen, könntest Du vielleicht in Erfahrung bringen, denn dann wären schon mal eventuell die 
Krankenhauskosten gedeckt und für die folgenden Rehakosten müßte Dein Freund nicht selbst aufkommen.
Bezüglich Deiner Bedenken zu tief in die Privatsphäre eingedrungen zu sein, bist Du relativ entschuldigt, da Dein Freund auf Grund des Komas ja wirklich nicht in der Lage war etwas zu regeln. Finde nicht, dass er Dir dies jetzt zum Vorwurf machen kann. Ob Du da jetzt ein wenig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen bist, lässt sich nicht so einfach beantworten.
Bei manchen Dingen, die Du geregelt hast, verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie dies möglich war (z.B. Kürzung der Unterhaltszahlung an Nochfrau).
Ehe Du aber jetzt auch noch ein anderes Haus klar machst, würde ich Dir raten zu warten, bis Du Dich darüber mit Deinem Freund austauschen kannst.
Hast Du das Gefühl, dass sich Dein Freund über Deine Besuche und Deine Gegenwart freut? Dies wäre doch ein wichtiger Hinweis auf eine emotionale Bindung, selbst wenn er Deinen Namen nicht mehr weiß.
Wünsche euch Beiden viel Kraft für die nächste Zeit und hoffe, dass es Deinem Freund bald besser geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## humpa

hallo, danke für die antwort.
ersteinmal er ist beamter, also 50 % beihilfe den rest muß er daher selber tragen, da er zuviel für hartz 4 verdient.
wie kann man den unterhalt der frau kürzen?
also er hat ja wie gesagt 2 jahre keine post aufgemacht und auch die unterhaltsberechnung seiner frau nicht gesehen. daher bin ich mit allen papieren zum RA und habe ihr das auf den tisch gelegt und ihr gesagt, das eine Frau die selbst arbeitet in meinen augen zuviel unterhalt bekommt. sie hat dann einen weg gefunden den unterhalt zu kürzen.
ich habe diesen mann mit depression kenen gelernt und er ist normal ein herzensguter mensch, sonst würde ich mich nicht da so rein knien :-))
ja kalr war viel das finazielle mit sein Problem, und auch sein kind, was seine frau ihn vorenthält, da sie immer wieder andere ausflüchte gefunden hat ihm es nicht zu geben.
er lebte nur noch für sich und nahm zum schluß gar nicht mehr an uns teil. ein paar mal meinte er auch, ich solle gehen, das ich mir so einen mann nicht antun mß!
aber da es ja meine entscheidung ist, halte ich natürlich zu ihm.
und er freut sich wahnsinnig mich zu sehen!! ab und an ist erignorant, aber ich denke, das liegt daran, das ihm seine Probleme wieder einfallen.
aber erst gestern hat er mir gesagt, das er mich liebt über alles. 
das problem mit dem haus ist, das ich irgendwo schon gerne mal ein festes dach über dem kopf haben möchte, da ich selbst 3 kinder habe. und dies haus wirklich ein schnäppchen ist und bausubstanzlich total in ordnung ist.
aber das ich nicht darüber reden darf nevt sehr, aber er wurde mit einem Kreisluaf von 320 / 190 eingeliefert und bis heute ist er noch nicht auf normal wert :-( 
humpa

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Humpa, 
habe gerade Deinen Bericht gelesen und kann Dir einiges über das Koma erzählen; zwar nicht über ein künstliches, sondern ein echtes Koma.
Bin am 27.06.1971 morgens um 0:10 Uhr als Fußgänger von einem VW-Käfer angefahren worden, 28m durch die Luft geflogen und dann auf die rechte oder linke Regenrinne am Dach des Käfers aufgeknallt.
Also kam ich ins Krankenhaus. 
Diagnose: Schwere Contusio cerebri mit halbseitenlähmung links und Bronchopneumonie ( die sich erst nach wochenlangem Liegen ergab).
Als meine Eltern im Krankenhaus ankamen, erzählte der Oberarzt, wörtlich: Den sehen Sie nicht mehr wieder, entweder Irrenhaus oder Friedhof.
Das Koma bei Deinem Freund wurde aber künstlich erzeugt, jedoch hat es dieselben Auswirkungen wie ein echtes Koma, nämlich:
Lt. Ärzte durften mir meine Eltern auch nicht erzählen, wie ich ins Krankenhaus kam. Lag nämlich 3 Monate im Koma, mit halbseitenlähung und Broncho...
Man vergisst als Komapatient wirklich alles und auch ich wußte gar nicht, wieso ich im Krankenhaus war.
An das Koma habe ich absolut keine Erinnerung, mir fehlen also 3 Monate in meinem Leben.
Nachdem ich meine Mutter damals gefragt habe, wieso ich im Krankenhaus bin, hat sie mir nichts gesagt/sagen dürfen. Am Nächsten Tag die gleiche Frage, worauf sie dann antwortete, dass ich den Ausläufer des Krans in der Firma vor die "Rübe" bekommen habe. Dann habe ich erst mal die ganze Nacht überlegt, wie das sein konnte. Am nächsten Tag sagte ich zu ihr, dass das gar nicht sein könne und sie erzählte mir dann die Wahrheit.
Ich könnte noch viel größere Ausführungen machen, aber das geht hier zu weit.
Nur, was sehr wichtig ist: Ein Komapatient kann sich erstmal an nichts mehr erinnern. Ich selbst habe nach meiner monatelangen Genesung mehrmals die Arbeitsstelle wechseln müssen, da ich mir absolut nichts merken konnte, egal was man mir gesagt hat und ich habe ungefähr 5 Jahre gebraucht, um wieder einigermassen auf dem Damm zu sein.
Zu Deinem vorletzten Satz kann ich jedoch nur sagen: Du musst, oder solltest wenigstens so lange mit der Wahrheit warten, bis wenigstens einige Erinnerungen wieder da sind. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine oder mehrere Personen die er vorher ganz besonders gut kannte, oder eine Beziehung hatte. Dann wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, diese, wenn einige Zeit vergangen ist,  mal an sein Krankenbett zu lassen um zu sehen, ob er diese erkennt.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass dies für ihn nicht einfach ist und man sollte  besonderes vorsichtig sein, was man in der jetzigen Situation erzählt; auf keinen Fall direkt mit der Wahrheit herausrücken.
Solltest Du noch fragen haben, werde ich diese gerne beantworten, da ich auch jahrelang daran geknabbert habe. Aber vielleicht ist es bei ihm nicht so schlimm wie bei einem echten Koma und er erholt sich viel schneller und die Erinnerungen kommen so nach und nach zurück. 
Gruß
Klassikpeter

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Humpa, 
meine ehrliche Meinung dazu:  
Ich habe keine Depressionen, aber ich würde ausrasten, wenn jemand so über mich hinweg über mein Vermögen bestimmten würde.
Er hat seit 2 Jahren keine Post mehr geöffnet, keine Raten bezahlt. Gut, seine Entscheidung, zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem er noch nicht im Koma lag und selbst entscheiden konnte. Warum sollte er im Koma seine Meinung geändert haben?    

> er lebte nur noch für sich und nahm zum schluß gar nicht mehr an uns teil. ein paar mal meinte er auch, ich solle gehen, das ich mir so einen mann nicht antun mß!
> aber da es ja meine entscheidung ist, halte ich natürlich zu ihm. das problem mit dem haus ist, das ich irgendwo schon gerne mal ein festes dach über dem kopf haben möchte, da ich selbst 3 kinder habe. und dies haus wirklich ein schnäppchen ist und bausubstanzlich total in ordnung ist.

 Hast du das (die finanziellen Regelungen ohne sein Einverständnis) für ihn getan oder für dich? 
Und wie ist es in Deutschland möglich für jemanden, dessen Vormund man nicht ist, einen Kredit aufzunehmen, eine Krankenversicherung (= Vertrag) abzuschließen und evtl. ein Haus zu kaufen? Oder hat dich irgend ein Gericht zu seinem Vormund bestimmt? Oder hast du eine Generalvollmacht von ihm? 
Da wird mir ja Angst und Bange.

----------


## Stine

In erster Linie würde ich sagen, dass das Thema Krankenversicherung noch geklärt werden muss....
Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit der Höhe der Kosten aus, würde aber mal vermuten, dass an Behandlungskosten und an Kosten der anschliessenden Reha ein ganz schöner Batzen an Geld zusammenkommt.
Das zusätzlich zu wahrscheinlich bestehenden Schulden und nun auch noch Schulden aus dem neuen Kredit - das muss man erst einmal bewältigen...
Aber bitte kläre die Krankenversicherung ab. Hat er sich denn als Beamter nicht privat versichert?

----------


## Ravenna

hi humpa,
ich finde, auch wenn du alles zu seinem besten geregelt hast, und zu seinem wohl, hasst du dich rechtlich wahrscheinlich auf sehr duennes eis bewegt.
ich frage mich, wie du die vertraege abgeschlossen hasst. hasst du denen von der bank gesagt du waerst seine frau? oder hasst du bei der krankenversicherung in seinem namen unterschrieben? in beiden faellen haettest du dich der urkundenfaelschung schuldig gemacht. 
ich hoffe fuer dich, dass dein freund mit deiner eigenmaechtigen handlung einverstanden ist, denn wenn er das nicht ist koennte das weittragende konsequenzen haben.
ich wuensche dir alles gute
ravenna

----------


## humpa

hallo,
 erst mal danke für die vielen antworten.
Also erstmal muß ich hier eins klären. ich habe die vollmacht über sein vermögen, wie über sein leben.
Für mich habe ich das bestimmt nicht gemacht!! wenn ich ein kalter mensch wäre, würd ich meine koffer packen und gehen und ihn in seiner scheiße sitzen lassen!!! So wie es wahrscheinlich 90 % der Menschen tun würden. eine Depression ist eine verdammt schwere Krankheit und er wurde schon 2007 vom amtsarzt handlungsunfähig erklärt. daher denke ich, das es nicht seine schuld war in diese bescheidene lage zu kommen.  
2. Die Kredite darf er alle selber unterschreiben außer der KV ! vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas doof ausgedrückt im ersten teil
3. Soll ihn ihn in knast wandern lassen, da er keine schulden bezahlt hat ?
würdet ihr das machen, oder würdet ihr für euren Lebenspartner nicht auch alles verscuhen zum guten zu wenden? für mich gehört das zu einer Partnerschaft dazu :-) 
Es ist alles soweit vorbereitet und jeder wartet auf seinen Startschuß! Das heißt ja nicht, das ich ihn komplett überfahre ?
ich habe lediglich versucht sein leben zu ordnen!!
einzig und alleine die Kv habe ich unterschrieben und die Kv und auch der Amtsrichter wissen davon. Ich würde ja auch aus der Haut fahren, auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir, wenn alles geregelt ist, kann man vielleicht auch wieder etwas positiver dreinschauen. 
Er würde nur noch eine  Kredit abzahlen für Eigenheim, Krankenhaus und Rehaklinik.
Was ist daran so verkehrt? 
Klassikpeter, es ist so, das er ziemlich verwirrend redet, teilweise genau weiß , was sache ist und im nächsten augenblick das er mir von einem Einhorn erzählt, wo er fest der überzeugung war, das es da war. 
er hat heute auch meine kinder alle mit namen benannt ohne das ich vorher von ihnen gesprochen habe.auf der anderen seite wußte er nicht mehr wie der hund heißt. Der arzt meinte heute zu mir, das da echt nur tee trinken und abwarten gilt.
Hast du denn irgendwelche Tricks benutzt um dein Gedächtniss wieder aufzufrischen?
SEin Arbeitskollege war neulich bei ihm, aber ich glaube, das er ihn nicht wirklich erkannt hat:-(
und wie hast du darauf reagiert, wie du die verlorene zeit erfahren hast? wenn du verstehst was ich meine?
hattest du auch diesen Luftröhrenschnitt  und wenn ja gabs bei dir damit auch soviele Probleme?
und wie hast du die zeit in der Reha verarbeitet? ich meine du wirst ja dann auch bestimmt das vergnügen gehabt haben auf der intensivreha zu liegen oder?
 Und da er schon vorher an dieser schweren depri litt, wie faßt er das dann alles auf?
 wann darf ich und wann nicht? das ist wirklich schwer !!!  
ps. ab und an fahre ich auch mal aus der Haut und ich will hier keinen beleidigen oder sonstiges. nur sehe ich mittlerweile fast jeden tag durch das ganze, wie egoistisch menschen sind!! also falls ich jemand beleidigt habe etc nicht krum nehmen ist nicht mein Tag ^^

----------


## Stine

Hallo Humpa!
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendjemand dir hier Vorwürfe machen würde.
Meiner Meinung hast du das gemacht, was man macht, wenn man jemanden liebt - dafür hast du auf jeden Fall meine Hochachtung. Das macht wirklich nicht jeder und er kann stolz darauf sein, dass er so einen Menschen an seiner Seite hat!!
Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls auch alles, alles Gute!

----------


## Jerusha

> ich habe die *vollmacht* über sein vermögen, wie *über sein leben*.

 - ohne worte - Anm. Fettdruck ist von mir.   

> eine Depression ist eine verdammt schwere Krankheit und er wurde schon 2007 vom amtsarzt handlungsunfähig erklärt.

 handlungsunfähig? 
Wurde er entmündigt? Bist du sein Vormund? 
Dann dürfte er wohl kaum selbst Kredite unterschreiben. 
Dann verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum erst jetzt - wo er außer Gefecht gesetzt ist - dieser Aktionismus und nicht gleich nach der Entmündigung. 
Vielleicht drückst du dich auch wirklich nur unglücklich aus. Verstehen kann ich das Ganze bis jetzt nicht.

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo allezusammen und Hallo Humpa, 
Es ist gut, wenn du die Sache von deinem Freund in die Hand nimmst.  
Nun zu den Depressionen. Wenn man den Kopf in den Sand steckt bzw. sich in sein Schneckenhaus zurückzieht, vergisst man alles und man fühlt sich wertlos. Bei mir ging es damals so. Rechnungen häuften sich, Gesundheit vernachlässigt usw. Man lässt also alles schleifen.  
Bis irgendwann soviel Schulden da waren (für einen damals 23-jährigen fast 2.000 € Schulden ziemlich viel), dass ich 2004 gedacht habe "Mensch, jetzt nimm mal die Sache in Hand". Heute bin ich "fast" Schuldenfrei. Es wurde mir mal ein ANgebot gemacht, bei einen Schuldenberater zu gehen. Ich war einmal dort und nie wieder. Mit dem Argument "...lassen Sie die Schulden mal sein und es kann sein, dass der Gerichtsvollzieher 2 - 3 mal kommen wird." Im Leben nicht. Der Gerichtsvollzieher war villeicht 1 oder 2 mal da und das war vor 3 Jahren. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr von Ihm gehört. 
Sowie ich in deinem Beitrag gelesen habe, warst du bestimmt beim Sozialdienst vom Krankenhaus. Als ich in teilstationärer Behandlung war, ging ich auch zu einem Sozialarbeiter und ich muss ehrlich sagen, seitdem ging es aufwärts. 
Mehr kann ich im moment nicht sagen. Aber ich würde sagen, dass du richtig gehandelt hast. 
Christian

----------


## Ravenna

> Dann verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum erst jetzt - wo er außer Gefecht gesetzt ist - dieser Aktionismus und nicht gleich nach der Entmündigung.

 das frag ich mich allerdings auch, wenn du vollmacht ueber seine finanzen hasst, waere es dann nicht sogar deine pflicht gewesen seine post zu oeffnen und seine finanzen zu regeln bevor sie sich so anhaeufen?

----------


## humpa

ja anscheinend bin ich net so gut im ausdrücken :-)
ich habe diese vollmacht erst bekommen, wie er ins Koma verlegt wurde. Daher konnte ich vorher immer nur gut zu reden und leider mehr nicht. 
Die post habe ich allesamt in der Zeit im Koma geöffnet und auch da habe ich erst erfahren, das er 2007 handlungsunfähig und schuldunfähig erklärt wurde.
Allerdings bemängel ich, das vom Gericht damals kein Vormund bestellt worden ist.
Ich wußte im Prinzip bis zum Koma gar nichts. 
Nur das es ihm finaziell mies ging. Da habe ich allerdings den Fehler gemacht und ihn weiterhin unterstützt.Das gebe ich ja zu, allerdings wollte ich ihn auch nicht verhungern lassen :-)
Warum ich beide vollmachten erhalten habe ist eigentlich klar.
die für die Gesundheit, da niemand wußte was aus ihm wird und auch wegen dem Luftröhrenschnitt.
die Finanzielle, da ich mir erlaubt habe die gesammelten Werke zu öffnen und mit seiner Mutter darüber gesprochen habe, ob sie damit einverstanden wäre, wenn ich mir das ausstellen lasse. Der Richter war sofort der Meinung, das das in Ordnung wäre und ich hatte diese Vollmacht innerhalb von 2 Tagen, was sonst 4 Monate dauert.
Geholt habe ich sie mir mit dem Wissen, das er kurz bevor er ins Koma gesetuzt wurde, mir zugestimmt hatte, etwas gegen die schulden zu unternehmen.
Aber diese Vollmachten sind ja eigentlich gar nicht mein Problem. Eher wie er mit diesem ganzen umgeht. wann ich was sagen darf etc. heute war er fest der Meinung , das ich ganz wo anders wohne . aber nach einer zeit meinte er, wir müßen uns noch ne Wohnung suchen.
Daher meine ganze Problematik, wie so jemand reagieren könnte.
Der Sozialdienst vom KH meint ich mache das richtige, aber was ist moralisch gesehen richtig frage ich mich im nach hinein?
Vielleicht habe ich zu voreilig gehandelt? auf der anderen -Seite wäre er dann mitlerweile obdachlos? 
Wie geht er damit um, wenn er realiesiert, was passiert ist und was nicht?
er denkt, das er sich das leben nehmen wollte, und man kann ihm hundertmal sagen, nein war nicht so. das zeigt doch starke Depressionen wieder an?
Wieso ist manchmal alles so schwer zu erklären im Leben??^^
WEnn ihr versteht was ich meine 
LG 
Humpa

----------


## Ravenna

Hi humpa,
in diesem fall stimmt es was die aerzte sagen: abwarten und tee trinken.
wenn er soweit ist das du ihm alles erzaehlen kannst und er ist mit deiner handlungsweise nicht einverstanden dann kann man das auch nicht aendern. wichtig ist aber fuer dich, du hasst die unterstuetzung seiner familie (so wie ich das verstanden habe) und vom gesetz.
ich denke, das, so wie du es im letzten beitrag geschildert hast, du alles richtig gemacht hast. du kannst schliesslich nicht seine gedanken lesen, und du kannst nur vom besten wissen und gewissen entscheiden.
wenn du alles so gemacht hast wie du es fuer das beste haelst, dann mach dir keine gedanken oder selbstvorwuerfe, denn das bringt nichts. 
wenn dein freund so teilnahmslos ist was seine finanzielle situation betrifft, dann wird er wahrscheinlich dankbar sein das du das fuer ihn geregelt hast.
wuensche weiterhin alles gute!

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Humpa, 
jetzt ist mir die Sachlage etwas klarer.  
Trotzdem verstehe ich eines immer noch nicht. Wenn er bereits in 2007 entmündigt wurde, dann hat er damit seine Geschäftsfähigkeit eingebüßt, darf also keine Verträge (wie z.B. Kredite) mehr unterschreiben. Dann muß es auch ein Betreuungsverfahren mit Anhörung gegeben haben bei dem ein Vormund bestellt wurde. Weiß die Bank, daß er entmündigt wurde? Warum wartet die Bank auf seine Unterschrift? Gibt es vielleicht doch einen weiteren Betreuer? 
Der Zeitpunkt der Entmündigung ist wichtig für die finanzielle Seite, für Verträge die er evtl. danach unterschrieben hat. Wenn eine Bank bei Schulden kooperativ ist, ist das immer "verdächtig".  
Ist er überhaupt dienstfähig? Auch bei Pensionen gibt es inzwischen Versorgungsabschläge. 
Das eine Haus verkaufen und ein anderes kaufen und wieder einen Kredit aufnehmen. Wäre das nicht wieder eine Belastung für ihn, und evtl. auch für dich?
Warum nicht das Haus verkaufen, die Schulden abbezahlen und in eine große Wohnung ziehen?  
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, das sind einfach nur Gedanken die mir so durch den Kopf gehen, die ich mir machen würde. Nur als Anregung gedacht. 
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha

----------


## humpa

Hallo 
Ja das ist , was mich auch so wundert. Es kam nix vom Gericht deswegen und es gibt laut Richter, der sich Einsicht in seine Akte geholt hat auch keinen Vormund für ihn, daher ging das ja bei mir so fix. von wegen Prüfung etc. 
Das mit der Wohnung kann ich verstehen, was du meinst und sagen willst.Baut erstmal seine schulden ab und dann könnt ihr ein Haus kaufen.
Aber da denke ich dann wirklich ein klein wenig egoistisch. erstmal verdiene ich ja auch. da ich aber "leider" 3 kinder habe, traut man mir den Kredit nicht zu, da man eine mindesteinkommensgrenze haben muß. Egal ob ich mit 400 € zum leben hinkomme, das gesetz oder die banken sehen das leider anders:-(
ich möchte endlich auch in meinem Leben einen Ruhepol finden, da ich bestimmt mehr mitgemacht habe , wie manch anderer hier . nur einen Ruhepol, was nicht gleich heißt das ich nur an mich denke. ich komme meist ganz hinten in der langen schlange dran^^
zudem ist mein schatz im März 2008 an Ms erkrankt, oder besser gesagt, erst da hat man es festgestellt. Daher erleichert dieses Haus eine ganze Menge, da keiner von uns beiden weiß, wie dieser KRankheitsverlauf sein wird und wir können uns ernsthafte Gedanken über ein behinderten gerechtes Wohnen machen. 
Es ist nichtmal einfach mit etwas Schulden leider abgetan. Es muß auch für ihn Ruhe in sein Leben einkehren.
und hinzu kommt noch, das ich mich bei mehreren Wohnungen beworben habe und mal wieder fest gestellt habe, das in Deutschland lieber Tiere wie Kinder gesehen werden.
Auch die Mieten sind höher als ein abtrag vom Haus.und so leid es mir tut, 5 Zimmer brauche ich mit 3 Kindern und vielleicht einem schwerbehinderten mann ? 
Kannst du daher meine Gedankengänge auch verstehen?
Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal ob ich ihn gedanklich  total fit wiederbekomme. ich weiß nur, das dieses alles kein 'Grund ist für mich zu gehen !!!
und ich weiß auch, solange man positiv denkt, kriegt man das alles hin!! nur ab und an fällt es schwer :-)) 
Lg  
Humpa  
Die Kunst des Lebens ist einmal öfters aufzustehen als man hinfällt!!!

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zur Zusatzversicherung bezüglich Beihilfe. Ab wann wurde ihm die Zusatzversicherung gekündigt? Vor oder nach der Feststellung der Handlungsunfähigkeit?
An Deiner Stelle würde ich mich auch noch mal Anwaltlich beraten lassen. Könnte auch sein, dass ein Gang zur Schuldnerberatung sinnvoll ist.
Wohnst Du denn zur Zeit in dem Haus das zwangsversteigert werden soll oder hast Du eine eigene Wohnung? 
Bezüglich der Depression folgender link: http://www.ms-gateway.de/ms-verstehe...sachen-193.htm 
vielleicht besteht da auch bei Deinem Freund ein Zusammenhang. 
Ich finde Du hast schon viel zur Problemlösung beigetragen. Du schaffst das auch weiterhin. Hoffe mit euch, dass es weiter aufwärtsgeht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## humpa

guten morgen 
ersteinmal danke aich für die ganzen positiven sätze. auf der webseite sind sehr viele infos, die ich mir nach 3 tassen kaffee noch mal in ruhe durchlesen muß :-))) 
leider hat er die PKV schon 2002 gekündigt.
wenn er es 2005 gemacht hätte, dann wäre alles kein problem, da Kvs dazu verpflichtet sind innerhalb von 3 jahren wieder aufzunehmen und weiter zu bezahlen.
Schuldnerberatung war ich, aber sorry. eine Private Insolvenz ist das letzte was man machen kann in meinen augen.  ich habe zum glück eine sehr pfiffige anwältin und auch den richter, die mir sehr helfen bei dem ganzem Zeug.ich mache also keinen schritt ohne mich rechtlich vorher ab zu sichern.
Der anwältin besonders großes Lob, denn wer schreibt schon innerhalb 24 stunden für seinen clienten die gesamte post, obwohl er weiß, das Geld kommt bestimmt nicht pünktlich^^
und ja, ich bin im februar 2008 hierher gezogen , in dieses haus. und meine alte heimat ist zu weit weg um mal ebend dort wieder hinzugehen^^ zudem will ich dies bezüglich meiner vergangenheit auch nicht!!

----------


## Gast07

> ich möchte endlich auch in meinem Leben einen Ruhepol finden, da ich bestimmt mehr mitgemacht habe , wie manch anderer hier . nur einen Ruhepol, was nicht gleich heißt das ich nur an mich denke. ich komme meist ganz hinten in der langen schlange dran^^

  
hallo, 
also ich möchte hier keinen zu nahe treten, aber für mich kommt mit jedem beitrag von Humpa das *ICH* immer mehr im Vordergrund. 
Handlungsunfähig und dann  

> 2. Die Kredite darf er alle selber unterschreiben

  kommt schon recht komisch vor.   
Alles in Allem kann ich nur sagen, hier stimmt was nicht! Ist nur meine Meinung, die ja keiner teilen muß.  
Gruß
Gast07

----------


## humpa

naja das ist deine Meinung. werd ich dir auch nicht abschwätzig machen. man kann den Leuten nur vor den Kopf schauen, dsa stimmt schon.
Nur ICH möchte, das er die Kredite selbst unterschreibt, da ER ja nicht immer handlungsunfähig bleiben wird. Das hoffe ich zumindest!!
Und außerdem , soweit er es mitbekommt, frage ICH ihn immer ob ja oder nein. nicht das haus oder kredit, wir fangen mit kleinigkeiten an. wie fernsehen auf dem Zimmer etc.. 
Du kennst mich nicht, nur weiß jeder , der mich kennt, das ICH mich immer sehr weit hinten anstellen. 
und vielleicht solltest du dir mal überlegen, wieso ICH das Haus haben möchte, denn es gibt mnicht viele Menschen, die sich die "last" schwerbehinderter Mensch auf sich nehmen ? 
DAs Haus soll ja auch nicht auf meinen Namen laufen, dann würde was nicht stimmen, da gebe ich dir sogar recht.
und ICH zwinge ihn auch zu nix, ich stehe vor einem moralischen Problem, wo ICH nicht besonders an MICH denke, sondern an das voranschreiten der Krankheit.
Wenn du dich etwas mehr mit MS und Depressionen beschäftigen würdest, dann würde dir vielleicht auch auffallen, das gerade für solche Menschen ein ruhiges und stabiles Umfeld sehr wichtig ist!!!
Und so Leid es mir tut, ICH habe diesen egoismus in Deutschland nicht erfunden, das Tiere lieber gesehen werden wie Kinder?? Oder meinst du etwa, das ich mir noch nicht mal die Mühe gemacht habe ne Mietswohnung anzuschauen?
Da muß ICH dich enttäuschen!! 
Also sage mir bitte was du machen würdest?
für 700 € ne Wohnung mieten (kalt), oder ein Älteres Haus besorgen, welches man nach und nach behinderten gerecht umbauen kann und vielleicht nen Abtrag von 400 hat?? 
Ist das in deinen Augen echt Selbstverherrlichen?
Vielleicht denke ICH auch zu positiv, denn ICH gehe davon aus, das er bald wieder fitter ist und mein erster Schritt wäre dann die Vollmacht zu deaktivieren.
ICH habe ein moralisches Problem mit dem ganzen Zeug, ICH will niemanden schröpfen!!!
so da waren nun ganz viele ICH ´s drin 
LG  
Humap 
PS.: meinst du im ernst, das wenn ICH so falsch wäre, RA und Richter und andere Leute hinter mir ständen? und mir so helfen würden? 
PPS. bevor ich es vergesse ^^ auch selbst wenn er entmündgit ist muß seine unterschrift da stehen. Er und niemand anders darf diesen Vertrag unterschreiben. so wllen es die Banken, ich muß solange ich vormund bin nur mein Karl-Otto untersetzten, das ich ds gelesen habe und einverstanden bin. zu seiner Sicherheit, denn wenn er dann zahlungsunfähid wird, bin ich die schuldnerin und kein anderer!!!!!!!!!zudem ist es eine vorläufige entmündigung.

----------


## Stine

Hm, eigentlich geht es mich ja gar nichts an.
Aber wie du habe ich auch mal gedacht : ein älteres Häuschen kaufen und nach und nach renovieren - der Abtrag ist ja geringer als die monatliche Miete...
HALT - das ist  verkehrt!!!! (Umsonst gibt es nicht so viele Häuser, die zwangsversteigert werden - viele denken so und fallen irgendwann auf die Nase). 
Wir haben vor 2 Jahren ein 50 Jahre altes Haus renoviert. Wir haben es recht günstig gekauft.
So, es bleibt ja nicht bei dem monatlichen Abtrag von 400,00 Euro (der glaube ich ohnehin recht niedrig angegeben ist). Hinzu kommen noch Heizung, Strom, Müllabfuhr, GRundsteuer, Versicherungen, evtl. ein Bausparvertrag - vielleicht auch Rücklagen?
Wir sind auch laufend am renovieren, und es hat alles seinen guten Preis - auf jeden Fall wird man nie fertig und man muss immer investieren. Hinzu kommen noch die Dinge, die man nicht unbedingt einkalkuliert - was ist mit der Heizung, die von heut auf morgen kaputt gehen kann? Was ist, wenn das Dach durchlässig wird?  
Wir hatten vor kurzem einen grossen Schaden am Abflußsystem. Dieser war nicht durch die Versicherung abgedeckt  - da hiess es mal so eben 3000 Euro an die Firma zahlen....da kann man nicht den Hausmeister rufen und der macht das schon!  
Mein Mann arbeitet den ganzen Tag, ich den halben Tag und ich muss sagen, dass wir im Hinblick auf die Finanzierung und Renovierung des Hauses auf beide Gehälter angewiesen sind. Aber das mag ja bei euch auch anders sein. 
Ich möchte bloss einen Denkanstoss geben, bevor man sich vielleicht ins nächste Unglück stürzt...   :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Gast07

Hallo Humpa, 
natürlich kenne ich dich nicht, und es ist auch nur eine Meinung von einem Außenstehenden. 
Als einer der außen vor ist, liest man so Beiträge ganz anders, geht mir wenigstens so, und macht sich zwichendurch so seine Gedanken. 
Da es hier öffentlich im Forum ( kann auf der ganzen Welt gelesen werden) steht, möchte ich nur aufzeigen, was mir so aufgefallen ist. Ich möchte dich nicht anklagen, aber du hast nach Meinungen gefragt. 
Wie lange steht Dir/Euch das Haus noch zum Kauf zur Verfügung? Du weißt doch noch garnicht, wann du mit deinem Lebenspartner darüber sprechen kannst. Ein Monat, sechs Monate , oder gar ein Jahr? 
Sollte es doch in naher Zeit sein, wie gehst Du/Ihr mit dem Umbau um? Ist es förderlich für einen schwerstbehinderten Menschen, Tag ein Tag aus Baulärm zu hören. Ist es einem Kranken zumutbar?, ständig Staub zu schlucken, was bei einem Umbau nicht zu verhidern ist. Ich könnte noch viel mehr aufführen, aber einiges hat Stine ja in ihrem Beitrag schon geschrieben. 
Nur noch eins zum Umbau, macht ihr es allein, oder wird es von Firmen erledigt? 
Solltet ihr es allein oder mit Bekannten machen, dann kommt die Zeit, und sie wird kommen, wo ihr keine Lust und Kraft mehr habt. Sollten es Firmen ausführen, gibt es bei so Umbauten immer Ärger, denn es müßen alle Firmen mitspielen und dies klappt zu 99% nie. Termine werden verschoben und so vergeht Woche für Woche und Monat für Moant ......... und dies alles wie du schreibst, mit einem schwerstbehinderten Mann. 
Nochmals, es nur die Meinung von einem Außenstehenden! 
Eins noch, ich bin seit vier Jahren im ehrenamtlichen Besuchsdienst für schwerstbehinderte Menschen, und weiß genau was MS oder sonstige schwere Krankheiten sind. 
Außerdem bin ich im Winter auf der Straße, wir versorgen Obdachlose mit Speisen und Getränke und versuchen ihnen zu helfen. 
Gerade deshalb lese ich dieses Thema mit anderen Augen!  
Ich wünsche Dir/Euch alles Gute
Gast07

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Humpa, 
nachdem ich alle diese Beiträge hier gelesen habe, kann ich nur sagen "Hut ab" vor soviel Courage. Du hast offensichtlich nichts falsch gemacht. Durch den Richter und die Anwältin hast Du nicht nur rechtliche, sondern auch moralische Unterstützung erhalten, wenn Sie Dich als die geeignete Person für diese Angelehgenheit ansehen. Selbst wenn der Richter froh war hier eine"Dumme" für diesen Problenfall gefunden zu haben, wird er nicht eine ungeeignete Person genommen haben. Und wenn die Anwältin nur eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle erschließen wollte, wird sie trotzdem kaum gegen rechtliche Vorschriften verstoßen wollen. Du bist also sowohl rechtlich als auch moralisch ein Vorbild für Tatkraft gepaart mit Fürsorge. Natürlich kannst Du nur das tun, von dem Du aufgrund der Umstände annehmen kannst, dass es Deinem Partner recht ist oder sein müßte. Dass er sich dazu im Moment nicht äußern kann, ist nicht Deine Schuld.  Natürlich gehst Du das Risiko ein, im Nachhinein feststellen zu müssen, dass eine andere Lösung möglicherweise besser gewesen wäre, aber hinterher sind eben immer alle schlauer. Laß Dich nicht beirren, es wäre für viele Menschen in Not so jemanden wie Dich zur Seite zu haben ein Glücksfall. Es ist durchaus richtig, dass ein Mensch, der sich so vielen Problemen stellen muß, auch eine Rückzug- und Fluchtpunkt haben muß, um neue Kraft zu tanken. Und wenn das ein Haus sein muß, dann ist es eben so. Laß Die keine Komplexe einreden. Laß Dir von einem alten Mann sagen, dass es nicht viele Menschen gibt, die im Notfall solche Hilfe vom Partner unter solchen ungünstigen Umständen bekommen.
Sei lieber stolz auf Dich, anstatt von Nichtbeteiligten moralische Unterstützung zu erwarten. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Humpa, 
schließe mich voll und ganz den Worten von Katzograph an. 
Stienes Einwände sind mir allerdings auch durch den Kopf gegangen. Hoffe das  bezüglich Hauskauf und Finanzierung da nicht etwas "schön gerechnet" wurde. Sicherlich wirst Du aber auch dort eine Möglichkeit finden, dass jemand ohne möglichen Eigennutz sich mal die Bausubstanz und die geplante Finanzierung anschaut.
Wünsche euch, dass ihr euren Ruhepol findet und es gesundheitlich aufwärts geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## humpa

Guten morgen, 
ersteinmal noch zu gast etwas :-))
Ich hätte da auch ne Frage an dich. du schreibst, das du seit 4 Jahren ehrenamtlich arbeitest. Da ziehe ich mein hut vor und habe Respekt vor solchen Personen! 
Allerdings meine Frage an dich, lebst du mit einem dieser Menschen zusammen ?Hast du also einen von diesen Menschen 24 Stunden immer um dich? 
Was das Haus angeht, ich habe dieses Haus mir angeschaut. ich selbst bin gelernte Heizungsbauerin und bin in einer Handwerkerfamilie groß geworden mit eigenem Handwerksbetrieb.
Ein wenig Plan habe ich schon, was so umbauten für Zeit und auch Geld kosten. 
Die Finazierung ist natürlich ein etwas höherer Zinssatz, wie bei einer Hausbank. aber 1 % ist akzeptabel, wenn ich für das Haus , das KH und auch die Reha alles zusammen immer noch weniger abtrag zahle, als wenn ich Mieten bezahlen würde.
Bei diesem Haus ist einfach das Glück, das es mehr Verkehrswert hat, wie es angeboten wird, da es sich auch um ein "Scheidungshaus" handelt. daher kann ich es höher finaziert bekommen, wie der Preis ist. also wenn ich nun miete mit 700 kalt rechne plsu nebenkosten 200 circa, dann bin ich bei 900 € 
wenn ich dann noch die rate fürs KH nehme mit 500 und die Reha will auch wenisgtens 200 im Monat dann sind wir bei1600. dann noch eine KV dazu dann sind wir bei sage und schreibe genau dem verdienst was er hat.
Wenn ich allerdings diese Haus hole, einen Abtrag von etwa 500 € habe(es sind 37 mehr, das macht den kohl aber net fett^^) in diesem Abtrag aber alle Rechnungen enthalten sind, ich also nebenkosten von circa 600 € habe( rechne nun steruer, müll etc rein) , dann wäre es doch normal ds ich die 2. variation wähle oder? und man kann sich mal ein paar socken kaufen^^ 
Was das seelische angeht, das ist hier völlig untergegangen :-(
Auf der eine Seite weiß ich, das ich stolz auf mich sein kann. Meine bekannten haben am anfang gesagt, Pack deine Koffer und verschwinde dort^^ Nur eine meinte mal zu mir, um so tiefer du in der Scheiße hängst, umso stärker scheinst du wohl zu werden.
Ich persönlich denke halt gerade wenn man dann abends im bett liegt und eigentlich schlafen sollte, viel nach^^
Über die Menschen, die mir nun in dieser Zeit begegnet sind, über das , was sie mir alles gesagt haben.
Ab und an verunsichert mich, das sie so negativ eingestellt sind und das mit so einer Überzeugungskraft rüber bringen, ds ich dann selbst denke, was ist wenn sie recht haben. 
Aber dann schaue ich in den Briefkasten und sehe auch mal positive  Post und merke, das wenn man was tut, sich auch was bewegt. das ist das, was mich jeden Tag aufbaut.
Ich habe damit angefangen, da wußte ich noch nicht mal ob er überhaupt überlebt. einen tag meinten die ärzte sogar zu mir, ds er die nacht wohl kaum schaffen wird. 
ich habe sie dann angelächelt und habe gesagt, ds wird er schaffen !! sonst tret ich ihn!
nun bin ich abgekommen ^^
Wie  weit man in eine fremde privatsphäre eindringen darf, das hat mir keiner gesagt. 
Man liegt oft wach und denkt, was ist , wenn er das alles gar nicht so wollte. wenn er lieber tot gewesen wäre, wenn er sagt, nimm deine sachen und geh, wieso machst du meine post auf, was geht dich meine frau an, warum machst du das so ? 
man steht zwischen 2 stühlen! leider gibt es nie ein handbuch bei solchen sachen !!
wie verhalten sich komapatienten, wenn sie langsam alles wieder rallen?
Wie denken depressive über leute , die sie voll überfahren haben?
ich habe ganz oft Angst, daß er mir das zu tiefst übel nimmt!
Nur damit muß ich jetzt leben :-))  
LG  
Humpa

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Humpa, 
die Rechnung stimmt so ja nicht. 
Wenn er das Haus verkauft und in eine Mietwohnung zieht, dann kann er alle Schulden abbezahlen, dann fallen folglich nur die Mietkosten an (und keine Raten für Klinik und Reha) - nach deiner Rechnung rd. 900 Euro. Aber! Er wohnt ja nicht alleine in einer 700-Euro-Wohnung, sondern es wohnen 5 Personen (2 Parteien im Verhältnis 1:4) darin; rechnet man die Kinder als halbe Person, dann ist es ein Verhältnis von 1 : 2,5, das würde bedeuten rd. 260 Euro Miete inkl. Nebenkosten für ihn. Sein Verdienst beträgt 1.600 Euro (KV schon abgerechnet). 
Das wäre doch super für ihn. Jedenfalls besser als ein Leben lang drückende Schulden. 
Das ist meine Meinung. Aber hier ist weder meine Meinung gefragt noch eine andere, es zählt lt. BGB § 1901 ff. nur seine Meinung. Danach muß sich auch der Betreuer richten.  
Viele Grüße 
Jerusha

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Humpa, 
kann Deine Ängste und Nöte gut nachvollziehen. Du bist die Probleme so angegangen, wie Du es für richtig gehalten hast. Mehr geht nicht. Du schreibst auch, dass die emotionale Bindung zwischen Dir und Deinem Freund von Bestand ist.
Gibt es in Deiner Vorstellung auch die Möglichkeit, dass Dein Freund erleichtert ist, dass jetzt grundlegende Sachen geregelt sind? Sozusagen ein Lichtblick am Horizont?
Hast Du keine Hoffnung auf eine positive Reaktion?
Wenn Du ihn fragen würdest, welches Verhalten er sich in der besonderen Situation von Dir gewünscht hätte, welche Antwort würdest Du erwarten?
Meinst Du nicht, dass seine Liebe zu Dir auch mit darauf begründet ist, dass Du eine starke Person bist, die sich nicht hängen läßt und vor Problemen eben nicht davon rennt?
Gerade für depressive Menschen ist doch ein Fels in der Brandung wichtig. Wer sollte dies denn für ihn sein, wenn nicht Du? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ravenna

ich kanns nur nochmal sagen:     

> wenn dein freund so teilnahmslos ist was seine finanzielle situation betrifft, dann wird er wahrscheinlich dankbar sein das du das fuer ihn geregelt hast.
> wuensche weiterhin alles gute!

----------


## humpa

hallo 
also wenn du mir sagen kannst wie er seine reah und Kh rechnung nicht bezahlen soll?
das haus ist so hoch belastet, das da wenn man viel glück hat +- null rauskommt.
also doch wieder volle miete und hohe raten für den rest!
zudem leben wir von meinem einkommen, du kannst es drehe und wenden wie du willst. er fängt finaziell von null dann an. das Haus ist definitiv nicht gewinnbringend zu veräußern, das sollte man vielleicht wissen .
sonst würde deine rechnung komplett aufgehen.
und die klinik möchte minimum 500 € im monat haben die Rehaklinik bin ich noch am verhandeln, aber unter 300 € werde ich da wohl auch nicht rauskommen.
dann sind wir wieder bei 800 und deine miete an 260 € . und 300 die KV natürlich.hinzu kommt wenn du so rechnest, das wir komplett alles auffrechnen müßen. also auch telefonanschluß, kabelfernsehen, hausratversicherung etc, denn dies alles übernehme ich ja zur zeit. genauso muß der junge man was zu essen und zum anziehen haben.
von den schulbüchern rede ich erst gar nicht oder klassenfahrten.
wie sieht dann deine rechnung folglich aus? 
LG  
Humpa

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Humpa, 
verstehe ich das richtig? Vom Hausverkauf bleibt nichts übrig? Und dann ein anderes Haus zu 100 % finanzieren? Ein Haus, das auch noch renoviert und evtl. umgebaut werden muß? 
Und bei dieser 100%-Finanzierung bezahlt er 537 Euro pro Monat für Zins und Tilgung ab? 
Welche Bank macht eine 100%-Finanzierung ohne Sicherheiten, noch dazu vor dem Hintergrund, daß der Kreditnehmer derzeit nicht geschäftsfähig ist, zur Zeit arbeitsunfähig, evtl. sogar schon dienstunfähig ist, eine MS-Erkrankung festgestellt wurde und somit das Einkommen der nächsten Jahrzehnte nicht absehbar ist ? 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, aber ich glaube nicht, daß diese Rechnung aufgeht. 
Jerusha

----------


## humpa

hallo jerusha 
ja das versteht du richtig, das haus wird sogar 130 % finaziert wenn du es so genau wissen willst. und ja, es geht selbst mit einem MS-Kranken, der vielleicht nie wieder arbeiten gehen kann. MS ist keine Krankheit wo man innerhalb von 2 jahren stirbt, mann kann unter umständen sogar 100 damit werden^^
und selbst mit einer negativschufa wenn du es ganz genau wissen willst!!!  :Sad:  
wenn ich eins in der zeit gelernt habe, dann ist das hartnäckig bleiben und immer wiederauftreten mit den füßen!
und da du dich ja nun sehr um das geld bemühst, ein beamter kann nicht runterbesoldet werden!!!
Nur war hier gar nicht die Frage, wie ich das finanziert bekomme, ich habs finaziert bekommen auch wenn du das so gar nicht glauben magst. 
fakt ist, das es 1% über normal satz liegt, was aber auf alles gesehen immer noch besser ist wie alles andere!!!
fakt ist, das ich "nur" alles in die Wege geleitet habe , das ich mir auf gut deutsch den arsch aufgerissen habe, nun vor einem ganz anderen problem stehe!!
nicht das finanzielle sondern das moralische etc... aber viele menschen interessiert weniger das herz, wie der Geldbeutel :-))  
LG  
humpa 
Ps. und es gibt mehr menschen, die vor nen scherbenhaufen stehen, finaziell und dort rausfinden !! ich kenne sogar jemanden durch die ganzen aktionen die ich gestartet habe, der noch ne miesere finanzielle aussicht hat wie mein schatz und trozdem hilfe gefunden hat!!

----------


## lucy230279

Ich denke, wir sind jetzt hier ein ganz schönes Stück weit weg vom Thema gekommen.
Hier geht es nicht um Baufinanzierungen, SCHUFA o.ä.
Wenn ihr dazu Fragen haben solltet, könnt ihr mir gern ne PN schicken. 
Ansonsten bitte zurück zum Thema

----------


## Gast07

Hallo Humpa, 
ich möchte und wollte hier keinen verurteilen und ich wünsche euch viel Glück und alles Gute für die Zukunft. 
Zu mir, - ja ich kann es mir vorstellen, wie es 24 Stunden - Tag ein Tag aus - mit einen behinderten Menschen ist, denn ich selber habe auch eine Behinderung. Ich hatte vor Jahren eine OP, wo es 40 zu 60 gegen mich stand. Nun ich/wir haben es gemeinsam geschafft. Außerdem bin ich selber Handwerker und habe viel Erfahrung mit Altbau Instandsetzungen.  
Vielleicht dadurch sehe ich diese Thema mit anderen Augen.  
Euch viel Glück
Gast07

----------


## Jerusha

> Nun habe ich mir erlaubt, die gesamte Post zu öffnen. Habe das Haus vor der Zwangsversteigerung retten können, ihn neu Krankenversichert und auch den Unterhalt seiner nochfrau habe ich gekürzt.
> Habe mit demKH geredet das wir ratenzahlung machen können und auch mit Reha selbeiges vereinbart.
> es ist nicht so, das ich ein Danke ahben will,* ich habe viel mehr ein Problem damit, ob er das alles so wollte*. Laut Ärzte darf ich ihm noch nichts erzählen, was alles gemacht wurde, denn ich habe ihm einen neuen Kredit besorgt und acuh zu 98 % ein neues haus, da dieses hier verkauft werden muß.

 @ lucy 
Wir sind doch beim Thema. 
Das Thema ist: was ist zum Wohle des Betreuten. Da wird man wohl sagen dürfen, daß eine lebenslange Verschuldung nicht dem Wohle des Betreuten dient und auf ein paar finanzielle Fallstricke hinweisen dürfen. 
Das Beamtenrecht, die Beamtenversorgung und das BGB kenne ich auch ein bißchen. 
Verträge, die einen Betreuten über mehr als 4 Jahre binden, müssen vom Vormundschaftsgericht genehmigt werden. Steht nunmal so im Gesetz.  
Irgendwie kann ich hier Vieles nicht glauben, werden viele konkrete Fragen nicht beantwortet und sind mir einfach zu viele Ungereimtheiten da.  
Wer fragt, muß auch die Antwort ertragen können.

----------


## humpa

> Irgendwie kann ich hier Vieles nicht glauben, werden viele konkrete Fragen nicht beantwortet und sind mir einfach zu viele Ungereimtheiten da.  
> Wer fragt, muß auch die Antwort ertragen können.

 I 
Ich habe geantwortet auf alles was ihr finaziell gefragt habt, dabei dachte ich nie das ich hier nochmals und nochmals nen finaziellen streptease hinlegen muß :-) 
aber wir werden das thema geld hier auf sich beruhen lassen und ich für meinen teil werde dir sehrgene auch in persönlichen gesprächen rede und antwort stehen. ich habe weder was zu verbergen noch nehme ich jemanden aus. 
Gast, du sagst du hast eine behinderung, dann weißt du auch wie du deinem partner gegenüber reagierst oder?
hat sie dich denn irgendwie acuh gedanklich beeinflußt?
dasinteressiert mich doch auch sehr 
Lg Humpa 
ps. : ich kann nicht so schöne Bläßchen wie ihr machen :-(^^

----------


## Gast07

> Gast, du sagst du hast eine behinderung, dann weißt du auch wie du deinem partner gegenüber reagierst oder?
> hat sie dich denn irgendwie acuh gedanklich beeinflußt?
> dasinteressiert mich doch auch sehr

 Hallo Humpa, 
ich denke das in jeder Partnerschaft , die auf festen Füßen steht, der Partner den Anderen gedanklich beeinflußen kann. 
Ich persönlich habe ein starkes *positives* denken und so komme ich über viele Hürden, auch bei Krankheit und Behinderung. 
Dieses positive denken hat mir vor der OP sehr geholfen und die Heilung beschleunigt!     

> das ich *irgendwo* schon gerne mal ein festes dach über dem kopf haben möchte

  :Zwinker:  Diese Frage gehört auch zum Thema. 
Humpa, diesen Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Wie und wo lebst du zur Zeit?  
Wie gehen deine Kinder mit der Krankheit deines Partners um? Wenn sie klein sind könnte es noch gehen, aber wenn sie größer sind, was dann? Dies könnte dann auch zu einem Problem werden, was eine Partnerschaft beeinflußen kann.  
Alles Gute
Gast07

----------


## humpa

Hallo  
Gast , es ist schön das du sehr positiv eingestellt bist. dasselbige ist ja bei mir auch der fall.nur ist dies mein Partner nicht :-) 
Ich habe zur zeit ein Dach über den kopf, das Haus was verkauft werden soll. Vielleicht habe ich mich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt:-) 
Meine Kinder sind noch relativ klein, meine älteste wird demnächst 9 jahre, ab und an bekommt sie die Depression mit , wir zwei rden dann darüber, aber da sie zum glück ein zienlich sozialer Mensch ist, hat sie dafür sehr viel verständniss. 
Meine Kinder wissen das er schwer erkrankt ist, sie knuffeln trozdem noch gerne mit ihm. Sie wollten auch mit auf die intensivstation, ihn gerne besuchen. am anfang war mir gar nicht wohl dabei. aber kindliches Denken ist dann doch wieder etwas schönes :-) 
Sie haben ihn aufgebaut und empfinden auch nichts schreckhaftes oder ähnliches an ihm. Trotz der vielen schläuche etc.
Mein jüngesten , der 3 ist, habe ich nicht mit reingenommen, der hätte ihm sonst den katheter aus neugierde noch gezogen ^^ 
Aber eine frage habe ichd a uch noch: 
Als diese "beinderung/Krankheit" bei dir auftrat, warst du da niemals down? und wenn doch , was hast du dagegen getan? 
ich möchte gerne verstehen können, was in "diesen " menschen vorgeht, denn man kann nur mitfühlen, aber nicht selber erleben, als " gesunder" mensch !!! 
LG 
Humpa

----------


## wheelchairpower

Guten Morgen, 
das Thema wurde von mir aufmerksam gelesen und jetzt möchte ich gern etwas dazu schreiben. 
Zunächst bin ich beeindruckt, wozu du in der Zeit, in der dein Freund im Koma lag, fähig gewesen bist. Ich hätte dazu wahrscheinlich keinen Kopf gehabt.
Dennoch glaube ich, dass du besser mit dem Haufen ungeöffneter Mahnungen usw. zum Schuldnerberater gegangen wärst, denn einen neuen Kredit dafür aufzunehmen und damit die Schulden zu begleichen, finde ich etwas unlogisch, denn jetzt sind erneute Schulden da, nämlich der neue Kredit muss abgezahlt werden. 
Das Haus muss verkauft werden und ich würde mir auch kein anderes kaufen und erst Recht kein altes, welches renoviert werden muss. Lieber würde ich an deiner Stelle eine Wohnung mieten. Rollstuhlgerechte Wohnungen gibt es, wohne selbst in einer, denn ich lebe seit Geburt mit meinem fahrbaren Untersatz.
Wenn diese Wohnung umgebaut werden muss, dann bekommt man von der Pflegekasse einen Zuschuss. Voraussetzung ist, das man eine Pflegestufe hat. Diese wird er mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit bekommen. 
Moralisch gesehen würde ich mir sicher auch meine Gedanken machen, denn es war ein großer Eingriff in die Privatsphäre, keine Frage, auch wenn man den Partner liebt und für ihn da sein will. Ihr seid nicht verheiratet, sondern "nur" in einer Lebenspartnerschaft, wo man eigentlich kein Recht dazu hat in die Privatsphäre des Partners einzugreifen, es sei denn er hat es schriftlich festgehalten. Deswegen wundert es mich, dass du den Anwalt und Richter auf deiner Seite hast. Auch das mit dem Kredit ist mir ein großes Rätsel. Läuft der jetzt auf deinem Namen? Das wäre fü mich dann erklärbar. Das neue Haus läuft das auf deinem Namen? Wäre auch eine Antwort auf die Frage, wie das möglich sein kann. Oder  Kredit"haie" wären hier die Antwort. Denn so einfach bekommt man nichts mehr von Banken, wenn man bereits einen Kredit hat oder in der Schufa steht, auch nicht wenn man ein Dickkopf ist. Kann mir niemand erzählen! 
Wie dem auch sei, deinem Freund wünsche ich baldige und schnelle Genesung! Jetzt mache dir mal keine Gedanken mehr, denn getan ist getan und ist vorerst nicht mehr zu ändern.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Rutenbart

Es gibt ein staatliches Instrument dafür, wenn jemand seine Angelegenheiten nicht regeln kann und dies aber erforderlich und nicht aufschiebbar bis zu einer eventuellen Genesung (die wir ihm wünschen) ist: die gesetzliche Betreuung. 
Die Betreuer regeln diese Angelegenheiten, Du selber könntest das auch auf "ehrenamtlicher" Basis machen, dann sind Deine Unterschriften gültig und Du hättest den Rückhalt von Vormundschaftsgericht und Betreuungsvereinen. Da kann man solche Probleme mit Anderen, die ähnliche Aufgaben und Probleme haben, besprechen. Und Du wärst versichert, wenn ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden für ihn entstünde.
Auch die menschliche Seite kann man so abgeben (Berufsbetreuer) oder dafür Unterstützung erhalten wenn man es selber macht- Supervision. An den Landratsämtern gibt es entsprechende Abteilungen (Betreuungsbehörde; oder Sachgebiet Soziales) die Dir entsprechende Auskunft geben können.

----------


## Rutenbart

Ok- da habe ich was überlesen. - sorry.
Ich führe eine Reihe Beteuungen - das was der Mensch VOR seiner Erkrankung als Lebensinhalte hatte kann eine Richtlinie sein - daran kann man ein wenig ermessen was in seinem Sinne ist. Da ihr scheinbar lange Partner seid, kannst Du vielleicht ganz gut abschätzen was seine Lebensrichtung ist.
Ausserdem denke ich, dass es in einer Partnerschaft möglich ist, dass ein Partner alleine das Geschick in die Hand nimmt, wenn der andere dazu nicht in der Lage ist. Beide zusammen haben dann wieder etwas gemeinsames, wenn sich die Situation wieder bessert. Das ist allemal besser, als wenn alles weg ist. Ich würde mir wünschen, daß meine Partnerin das Beste draus macht, wenn ich mal "ausfalle" und würde dankbar annehmen was sie für uns erreicht oder erhalten hat. Daß mir der "Macho" in mir ein wenig Probleme machen würde zur Partnerin offen zu sein, wenn es mit mir oder wirtschaftlich bergab geht - ok das muß ich auch zugeben. Wenn es "hernach" die Möglichkeit gibt, die Schritte und deren Notwendigkeit zu erklären wird es auch nachvollziehbar. 
Ihr scheint ja irgendwie eine Familie zu sein und das Unternehmen muß geleitet werden. Depression verhindert manchmal diese Aktivität - aber dann ist es gut wenn es ein Anderer macht.
Dass "humpa" hier oft im "ich" ist, kann ich verstehen - es geht ja um ihre Sorgen und Nöte - warscheinlich bleiben die bei all den Aktivitäten ein wenig auf der Strecke und darum ist sie ja hier.
Aber auf alle Fälle hat sie das Recht und die Pflicht auch für sich und ihre Kids die Ruder zu stellen und wieder stabile Verhältnisse zu schaffen - selbst dann wenn es dem kranken Partner nicht recht wäre - was nicht anzunehmen ist, weil Depression seine eigene Aktivität behindert hat (vorher) und er daeshalb einfach keine Wege fand. Wer aber keinen Weg findet ist froh, wenn ihm jemand den Weg zeigt oder ein Stück im Auto mitnimmt, bis er wieder orientiert ist

----------


## humpa

hallo, 
nachdem mich nun meine Kinder mit ihrer schönen Grippe angesteckt hatten, bin ich nun wieder auf den beinen :-) 
ERsteinmal möchte ich mich bei allen für ihre Äußerungen und Bedenken, sowie positive Aussagen bedanken. 
Alles im Allem ist dies thema genauso 50/50 gelaufen, wie es auch in meinem kopf spukt :-)
Ich werde einfach mal davon ausgehen, das ich soweit alles auch in seinem Sinne erledigt habe, sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann weiß ich es acuh nicht
nun war ich heute bei ihm und er bekommt immer mehr erinnerung. vielleicht einfach noch tee trinken und abwarten.
und alles soweit vorbereitet lassen , wie es ist. man kann ja zum schluß noch alle papiere in den ofen werfen, sollte er damit nicht einverstanden sein. 
Falls es jemanden interessiert , wie es weitergeht, dann möge er mir doch schreiben, würde auch weiterhin gerne negative und auch positive Eindrücke von euch bekommen. 
LG 
Humpa

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Liebe Humpa, 
mich interessiert es wie es bei euch weitergeht. 
Habe mich auch gefreut, dass es bezüglich Erinnerung bei Deinem Freund aufwärtsgeht.
Wie geht es Deinem Freund denn zur Zeit psychisch? Wie weit ist Dein Freund körperlich fit? 
Gibt es schon einen Termin in Aussicht, wann die Reha starten soll? 
Ich fände es jedenfalls schön, wenn Du uns weiter berichten würdest. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## humpa

Gutan abend alle zusammen, 
nun will ich dann mal ein wenig weiter erzählen von "mir" ^^ und meinem Partner :-)) 
Ich war am Sonntag bei ihm, habe ihm ja auf anraten der Ärzte nix erzählt von meine "projekt Partner in not"^^
Ich war so gefrustet und er hat diese ziemlich miese laune mitbekommen, wir waren im Park, mit den 3 Kindern und seiner Mutter.
Irgendwann habe ich dann gesagt, das ich tierisch Zahnschmerzen hatte, aber innerlich wurde der Schiß immer größer, das er das so nicht wollte.
Heute morgen bin ich wieder zu ihm gefahren. ich kann leider nur alle paar tage, da er doch fast 200 km weit wegliegt und die spritpreise sagen ja cuh einiges aus.....
ich habe ihn mir geschnappt und wir sind raus ins cafe , wo keine nevende schwester ihn mir wegnahm haha
wir unterhielten uns über dies und das und dann habe ich ihm gesagt, das ich mit ihm ernsthaft reden muß. obwohl ich es ja laut ärzte nicht durfte. ich habe ihm auch gesagt, wenn es zuviel auf einmal wird, dann soll er stopp sagen, aber ich kann mit diesem nach vorne rausgrinsen nicht mehr leben , wenns innerlich wehtut den partner auf gut deutsch anzulügen.
Ich fing an und alles sprudelte innerhalb 10 minuten aus mir raus danach trank ich eilig meinen kaffee  und habe eigentlich mit einer negativen reaktion gerechnet.Aber er meinte nur, das er mich sehr lieb hat und verstand nicht, warum ich denken könnte, das er sauer sein könnte. 
also auch auf abraten der ärzte, war es für ihn und mich das beste reinen tisch zu machen!! er war sichtlich dankbar, denn die aussagen von mir , du mußt mir vertrauen hing uns beiden zum hals raus!!!
nun hoffe ich, das wenn er alles verdaut hat immer noch diese einstellung hat, denn das war verdammt viel , was er da alles zu hören bekommen hat:-))
nun muß er nur noch positiv denken, das er bald wieder laufen kann, denn er kann, haben die ärzte gesagt, aber er steht gerade auf dem standpunkt, no chance.  
LG  
Humpa

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Humpa, 
Schön dass Du hier wieder schreibst.
Ich freue mich, dass sich Deine Ängste, Dein Freund könnte Dein Einschreiten negativ bewerten, nicht bestätigt haben. 
Nachdem jetzt alles "raus" ist, werdet ihr Beide damit bestimmt besser umgehen können, als wenn Du weiterhin "um den heißen Brei herumschleichst", und Dein Freund dies scheinbar auch so erkannt hat. 
Bezüglich des noch nicht wieder laufen könnens, wirst Du Deinen Freund mit Deinem Optimismus bestimmt noch "anstecken". Auf jeden Fall scheint da ja noch eine Menge Potential in Richtung Verbesserung vorhanden zu sein. Es gelingt Dir bestimmt auch Deinen Freund davon zu überzeugen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## katzograph

@humpa 
wie heißt es so schön ?  Nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Manchmal malt man sich mehr Schwierigkeiten aus, als dann tatsächlich kommen.
Freut mich für Euch beide, dass es so gut gelaufen ist. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Klassikpeter

Hallo Humpa, 
entschuldige bitte, dass ich erst heute auf Deine Anfrage antworte, aber meine Ehefrau ist nun schon in der 16. Woche im Krankenhaus und es wird wohl noch etwas mehr werden, da die Krankenkasse eine handliche Vakuumpumpe genehmigen muss, die einige 1000 kostet. Nach Aussage des behandelnden Arztes sagte er aus eigener Erfahrung, dass die Krankenkassen immer wieder darauf pochen, doch andere Behandlungsmethoden auszuprobieren, bevor die so eine Pumpe bezahlen. Aber mal abwarten...
Nun zu Deinen Fragen: Dein 1. Satz gibt genau das her, was bei mir auch der Fall war. Den einzigsten den ich auf der Intensivstation erkannt habe, war mein jüngster Bruder, dies aber nicht in vollem Bewusstsein, sondern unbewusst.
Es war schon sehr schlimm damals. Wenn ich meine Eltern nicht gehabt hätte, hätte ich mir bestimmt was angetan. Ich war nämlich ein Arbeitstier und dann die Situation, dass ich nichts, aber auch gar nichts mehr konnte. In Deinem 2. Satz spiegelt sich genau meine damalige Situation wieder. Man erkennt verschiedene Menschen, weiss auch die Namen und wenn dann nach etwas Bestimmtem gefragt wird, setzt das "Gehirn" aus und man weiss die einfachste Antwort nicht.
Es gibt keine Tricks, um sein Gedächtnis wieder auf den alten Stand zu bekommen. Ich habe damals bestimmt 3-4 Jahre immer wieder überlegt, wie es zu diesem Unfall kommen konnte und bin dann auch dahintergekommen; aber - es gibt auch manchmal heute, also 37 Jahre nach dem Unfall, immer noch Situationen, wo ich irgendetwas einfach "vergesse".
Eine Erinnerung an die 3 Monate Koma habe ich bis heute noch nicht und ich glaube auch nicht, dass da noch irgendetwas kommt. Eine Reaktion darauf ist bei mir eigentlich nicht erfolgt, jedoch als ich von meiner Mutter die Wahrheit über den Krankenhausaufenthalt damals erfahren habe, habe ich erst einmal einen Nervenzusammenbruch im Krankenhaus bekommen. Einen Luftröhrenschnitt habe ich nicht bekommen, jedoch vermuteten die Ärzte damals, dass ich ein Blutgerinsel im Gehirn hätte, was sich jedoch gottseidank nicht bewahrheitete.
Als ich damals meinen Krankenhausaufenthalt hinter mir hatte, sollte ich in die Reha, was ich jedoch als 18-jähriger abgelehnt habe, da ich unbedingt wieder arbeiten wollte. Es ist mir nach Jahren erst klar geworden, dass ich viel zu früh aus dem Krankenhaus herausgegangen bin  und die Reha besser doch gemacht hätte.
Mit dem Wahrheit sagen ist dies so ein Problem. Du solltest erst einmal abwarten, bis er so einigermassen wieder auf der Reihe ist, sonst bekommt er evtl. auch einen Nervenzusammenbruch, oder fällt noch in tiefere Depressionen.
Auch wenn Du ihm nach langer Zeit  die Wahrheit sagst, könnten Depris zu Tage kommen und er flüchtet sich dann zu irgendeinem Nervendoc (Neurologen), die einem jedoch nicht weiterhelfen können, ausser mit Tabletten vollzupumpen; wollten sie auch bei mir machen, was ich jedoch abgelehnt habe.
Ich kann Dir nur dagen, dass Du sehr, sehr viel Geduld haben musst, um sein Gedächtnis wieder zu trainieren. Es kann sein, dass er heute etwas erkennt und morgen weiss er wieder nichts davon, wenn Du ihn danach fragst.
So war es auch bei mir und ich war froh, dass ich mir selbst helfen konnte, auch wenn es immer nur ein kleines bisschen war, was besser ging.
Ist schon eine schlimme Situation, aber, auch wenn ich mich hier wiederhole, Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld...
Solltest Du noch weiteres wissen wollen, kannst Du Dich gerne an mich wenden.
Wichtig für Dich ist allerdings, dass Du Dich selbst nicht aufgibst und evtl. in Depris fällst. 
Ich wünsche Dir erstmal die Kraft und Geduld um dies zu verarbeiten. 
Viele Grüße
Klassikpeter

----------


## humpa

Hallo nachlager pause isse wieder da^^ 
und hallo klassikpeter, ich hoffe ersteinmal das es für deine frau eine lösung gibt!!! wofür die vakuumpumpe?wenn ich so fragen darf?
und ich fange an bürokratie in deutschland  zu hassen, wenn ich deine sätze wegen deiner frau lese. 
Was den gedächtnissschwund angeht, weiß er wieder sehr viel. ein 2 kleinigkeiten womit man leben kann. aber er weiß nix einer woche vor dem koma und ich denke das muß man auch nicht ;-) 
also wie es aussieht bekomme ich meinen schatz in spätestens 2 wochen zurück, dann müßte man nur noch wohnungsmäßig und geldlich nun alles klären.
Das laufen klappt relativ gut mit rollator und 3 meter sind auch nur mit hilfe von mir drin.
Also haben wir das hoffentlich bald geschafft , denn ich gehe davon aus, das es noch besser wird. 
Nun muß ich nur noch den staat verklagen hahahahaha
warum?
wie kann es sein, das ein beamter im oktober 2007 schuldunfähig auf gelbenschein abgeben gesetzt wird und ihn kein vormund gestellt wurde??
da hätte vater staat wach werden müßen und ihm einen vorsetzten müßen.
was ich damit erreichen will?
ich will, das wenn andere menschen mal in so eine bescheidene lage kommen genauso eine chance bekommen sollen, wie ich finde, das es kranke menschen verdient haben ihr leben wieder zu ordnen. 
so das erstmal dazu ;-) 
LG Humpa

----------

